# Was geht in Fischbek?



## Technokrat (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo alle miteinander, habe durch zufall einen kleinen Spot auf dem ehemaligen Übungsplatz in HH-Fischbek gesehen. Sah super aus, schöne Sprünge. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Gibt es da Leute die da fahren und wenn wann sind die mal da.

Meldet euchma. 

Gruß


----------



## gazza-loddi (5. Februar 2007)

moin...
na wenn da sprünge sind -war da auch ma wer !?
 sind da mittlerweile ziemlich runtergekommen -da zischen mittlerweile zu viel leute drüber-auch nich im sinne der erbauer wenn da keiner hinterher die strecken pflegt...man sollte die junx da ma mehr unterstützen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Technokrat (5. Februar 2007)

deshalb habe ich ja gefragt, ob da noch welche fahren, 
und ob man mit denen fahren kann. 
denn ich hatte leider keine schaufel im wald gefunden.


----------



## gazza-loddi (6. Februar 2007)

wir kucken ab und zu mal hin...aber man will sich ja auch nich unbeliebt da machen...werden wohl sonntag mal hingleiten...je nach wedder....die karre ma wieder einsauen...meld dich wennz bock has...drehen dann ne runde...wollen danach wohl noch nach ahrensburg und so


----------



## Technokrat (7. Februar 2007)

wir werden mal versuchen am sonntag dahin zukommen. ´kommt immer aufs wetter an. 

springst du den alles ?


----------



## gazza-loddi (7. Februar 2007)

nabend....
also die dinger sind fürn dh bike nich so recht was....aber ich versuchs zumindest...
der wallride is albern-aber n guter versuch der junx....
ich bin wohl zu alt für sowas...
scherz....
lass ma hin da am sonntag. gegen nachmittag


----------



## Technokrat (8. Februar 2007)

hauptsache es schneit nicht am wochenende

gruß


----------



## Döner (8. Februar 2007)

JO moin, ich bezeichne mich mal als erbauer^^, haben alles zu zweit geschauffelt. Kann zur zeit leider nicht fahren da ich keine bremse hab :-( Aber unser wallride wurde leider nieder getretten und bei unserem holzabsprung wurden leider auch schon die oberren bretter abgekloppt, schade eig. Ja mit dem instandhalten ist immer sone sache, anständig ist alles kaputt oder die sprünge wurde so entschärft das man alles neu shapen muss. Und es werden immer schauffeln geklaut!!! 
mfg


----------



## richi001 (8. Februar 2007)

schade ich hab am sonntag leider keine Zeit, würde dort auch mal wieder gerne vorbeischauen.


----------



## gazza-loddi (8. Februar 2007)

moinsen döner...
wir waren auch ma ab und zu da...aber schaufeln ham wa nie gesehen?!?
 die dinger sind uns aber echt ma zu happich mit dh bikes....der wallride ist weg?ich mein der war ja auch nich wirklich fahrbar....aber nich nett- sowas wegzureissen....
das midde streckenpflege ham die junx in der gegend nich so was....aber das eis bei uns nich anners..da kümmert das auch keinen wenn ma hier mal nen arsch voll mühe hat mit schaufeln...gruss


----------



## Döner (8. Februar 2007)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ...aber schaufeln ham wa nie gesehen?!?


Ja die haben wir auch versteckt  
Sind aber trotzdem immer weg.
Ja und der Wallride ist zwar noch da den konnte man auch fahren, aber jetzt ist er leider in sehr kleine einzelteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (10. Februar 2007)

bullshit...
ich habs auch aufgegeben mit basteln-dauern wird der schmutz von pupertierenden ruddy dax fahrern niedergerissen....
neid...purer neid


----------



## Döner (16. Februar 2007)

War jetzt mal jemand wieder da?
Heute kaufe ich mir eine neue Bremsleitung und dann geht es wieder ab


----------



## gazza-loddi (16. Februar 2007)

ich nich-hatte eisregen hier...
aber n kumpel wollte hin


----------



## Technokrat (17. Februar 2007)

Sind Morgen einPaar Jungs dort?


----------



## Döner (18. Februar 2007)

Technokrat schrieb:


> Sind Morgen einPaar Jungs dort?



muss meine bike wieder fit machen, glaube nicht das ich morgen bzw schon heute^^ vor dunkel werden, fertig werde.
Werde mich aber beilen vll schaffe ich es noch


----------



## Technokrat (19. Februar 2007)

leider konnte ich am sonntag nicht kommen, war aber am freitag kurz da. 
bin paarmal die line gesprungen, hat super spaß gemacht.  
habe da aber ein paar motocrosser gesehen. hatte da mal einer ärger mit motocrossern von euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Döner (19. Februar 2007)

Technokrat schrieb:


> leider konnte ich am sonntag nicht kommen, war aber am freitag kurz da.
> bin paarmal die line gesprungen, hat super spaß gemacht.
> habe da aber ein paar motocrosser gesehen. hatte da mal einer ärger mit motocrossern von euch?



nein total lieb die Motorcrosser , zumindst die wir kennen. Auf ihrer Runde kommen sie öfters mal vorbei. Außerdem sind sie selber Biker.
Hatten bisher nur Streß mit irgendwelchen Quadfahrern, die haben nämlich alle Sprünge platt gefahren und wir standen genau daneben! Voll Idioten.
Naja egal, evtl bin ich Mittwoch mal wieder da oder sogar morgen.


----------



## Technokrat (21. Februar 2007)

hallo jungs, hatte die nur gesehen und gedacht dass die vielleicht auch über eure hügel springen. 

wann seit ihr wieder dort fahren? wetter ist ja super und ei trails auch. Grins. 

Meldet euchmal. 

Gruß


----------



## Technokrat (1. März 2007)

fährt jemand am wochenende dort? 

Gruß


----------



## Döner (2. März 2007)

Technokrat schrieb:


> fährt jemand am wochenende dort?
> 
> Gruß



Also ich nicht ich bin eien woche im Urlaub


----------



## Technokrat (5. März 2007)

Hallo jungs, war am sonntag auf den Trails, da war mal die Hölle los, betsimmt 20 Biker. 

Und einige haben sich mächtig über die Hügel gepullt. War super nett. 

Gruß


----------



## Döner (12. März 2007)

Gestern war ich mal wieder da, hat mächtig Spaß gebracht. Da jetzt Ferien sind ist da wohl täglich mindst. einer am fahren oder buddeln
mfg


----------



## ernst düse (25. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen , komme auch aus der gegend . würde da gern mal hin ,       könnte mir einer vielleicht erlären wo das sein könnte ?


----------



## josch-vr6 (26. Juli 2007)

nein können wir nicht. nicht das wir schweine sind und euch nicht fahrenlassen wollen. nur ist das ganze doch sehr auf der kippe mit dem legalen. es wird zwar geduldet aber es ist dennoch nicht erlaubt. 
ich kann dir mal eine pm schreiben in dem eine wegbeschreibung ist. wollen halt nicht das das ganze platt gemacht wird weil zu viele wissen wo es ist und und und.
zumal eh schon viel von so kleinen kindern kaputt gemacht wird.

@ gazza-loddi: Jens schafft das ganze mit seinem a-line auch


----------



## Technokrat (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs, wie sieht es bei euch war ne ganze zeit nicht da, kann man zur Zeit in Fischbek fahren? 

Gruß


----------



## josch-vr6 (31. Juli 2007)

kann man. sind dabei ein wenig zu basteln aber es fehlt dann doch die zeit und material.
in den nächsten drei wochen meines urlaubs versuche ich bischen weiter zu machen.

gruß josch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernst düse (3. August 2007)

war gestern da , dickes ding habt ihr euch da fertig gemacht , hat derbe spaß gemacht ! was braucht ihr an material ? wollte demnächst wieder hin und könnte dan ja etwas mitnehmen .


----------



## josch-vr6 (6. August 2007)

viel holz. balken, bretter etc. alles was man zum nothshore,rampen, und bänke bauen so brauch 

leider waren ja wider fleißige menschen da, die der meinung sind, alles kaputt machen zu müssen....deswegen sind wir für jede helfende hand dankbar..wer also lust hat...einfach vorbei kommen.


----------



## josch-vr6 (13. August 2007)

leider wird die strecke definitive im nächsten jahr abgerissen! dies wurde uns von einem zustehendem beamtem mitgeteilt. evtl. bekommen wir aber doch noch einen neuen platz. dies stand zuletzt wenigstens schon im gespräch. er würde sich drum kümmern das wir weiter fahren können. weitere gespräche und verhandlungen stehen zwar noch aus aber das ganzen hört sich ja schon mal nicht allzu schlecht an.
wenn dies der fall sein wird würden wir uns über jede helfende hand freuen.

bis dahin gruß josch


----------



## SkH (29. August 2010)

Hallo aus Hamburg neugraben.
Der letzte post ist von 13.08.2007 mich würde mal interessieren was
aus den Plänen und den strecken geworden ist. Da ich in neugraben Waldfrieden wohne.
Denke ich darüber nach mir irgendwo eine kleine strecke schustern. Aber wen schon eine da ist würde ich mich mit um die pflege kümmern.

lg skh


----------



## FeNiX91 (3. September 2010)

Moin SkH,
wenn die strecke neben der panzerringstraße gemeint ist, dann ist davon nix mehr übrig. Nur noch kleine sandhügel und wege, die darauf schließen lassen, dass da mal was war. da müsste man mal wieder zeit investieren, um was hinzukriegen.


----------



## Döner (5. September 2010)

FeNiX91 schrieb:


> Moin SkH,
> wenn die strecke neben der panzerringstraße gemeint ist, dann ist davon nix mehr übrig. Nur noch kleine sandhügel und wege, die darauf schließen lassen, dass da mal was war. da müsste man mal wieder zeit investieren, um was hinzukriegen.




An der Stelle kann man es jetzt knicken, da es platter ist als vorher!
Außerdem ist dort jetzt feinster Heidesand...


----------



## SkH (8. September 2010)

Echt schade das sowas immer kaput gemacht wird...


----------



## FeNiX91 (9. September 2010)

joa was will man machen. man muss halt da bauen, wo nich so viele leute rumlaufen. aber die gegend hat potenzial. sonst müsst man mal vllt. richtung wildpark oder so gucken, da issas ja ein bisschen hügellieger und da laufen auch nich so viele leute rum, wie in der fischbeker heide.


----------

